# videos of my frogs eating Blatta lateralis nymphs



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

my frogs love these little guys!! and when they are dusted they arent that quick! here are some videos of my tincs eating them


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Videos aren't working for me, when I click them they just show up as JPEG's.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

travis you have to allow pop ups for the vids


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

What, no scary music??? :wink:


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd love to give them a shot but my wife swears if I bring roaches into the house I'll have a divorce pending soon after. :lol: 

got any pics of your setup? how long are the nymphs good for?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

bellerophon said:


> I'd love to give them a shot but my wife swears if I bring roaches into the house I'll have a divorce pending soon after. :lol:
> 
> got any pics of your setup? how long are the nymphs good for?


i have quite a few tincs so 150 does not last more than a week. here is where i keep the nymphs and i just sprinkle into a ff cup with vitimins as i need them








and the eggs i keep in a ff cup on my lights to keep them near or at 90. they will hatch in 3 weeks and have about 10-18 nymphs in each egg then i sprinkle them into the vial! and thats it


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

hrmm, that may actually be feasible. so I'm assuming you buy the eggs rather than breed the adults yourself? whats your source? haha, I'd be killed just for contemplating this :roll:


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

bellerophon said:


> hrmm, that may actually be feasible. so I'm assuming you buy the eggs rather than breed the adults yourself? whats your source? haha, I'd be killed just for contemplating this :roll:


no i breed them i have 40 adults and sub adults


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Stan
i have been playing with them as well but only have 2.10 on the adults.

I keep them in a medium plastic container, no top. Substrate is simply papertowel and I crumple one into a ball and put it under a coco hut. 

They spend most time there.

feeding apple, and dog food.

What is your set up?

Do you think I can produce reasonable #'s with just a dozen adults, or should I try and get more? grow out babies?

any special care for the newborns?

would love some advice, as I too think they would be a nice supplement (I fed out purchased nymphs to epips, pums, terribilis, leucs with NP).

Shawn


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

shawn first is dump the paper towel. if you dont have eggcrate use small cigar box size boxes and cut 2-3 openings in it. thats how you make a roach condo  do 2 or 3 of these stacked if needed. i use no substrate as it just makes it harder to clean. i feed(lettuce,apples,oranges,cat food,carrots) really anyhting i can get ahold of. keep the temps above 85 and your in buisness! i went thru over 150 nymphs just today lol :lol: :lol: the rule of thumb says 1 male to every 3 females you might want to pick up another male at some point. i only pull 1/2 of the egg casings out and leave the other 1/2. i would pick up another 15 mixed aged roaches so you dont have a gap in production


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

How do you guys supply them with water? Or do they get enough through the food they eat?

Also, how do you get the temps to 85F?

Thanks.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> How do you guys supply them with water? Or do they get enough through the food they eat?
> 
> Also, how do you get the temps to 85F?
> 
> Thanks.


turn up the heat gary  i use heat tape or you can use a red 40 watt buld on top of the sterilite


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Use a closed rubbermaid and mist often (so there is condensation on the sides but never water pooling in the bottom. I use Kale as a water source. As zBrinks told me, the rubbermaid brands hole humidity well but breath.

Bellerophon- My mom was pretty against the idea. I finally convinced her on the condition that she would never see them, hear them or smell them....and I had to call them "tropical insects" instead of roaches. Lmao....Now she kind of forgot they are there. They are reeeeally low profile and don't really try to escape. My mom likes the idea of the roaches now. Try telling your wife my mom (who would never even touch our hamster because he was "icky") doesn't mind them being in my bedroom and she even dusts the top of their rubbermaid sometimes lol. They really are cool. Dont really ever jump, cant fly, cant climb smooth plastic or glass, and are really interesting to watch. When they eat, they grab a little share and dash back into a hiding spot to munch in piece. :lol:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Sterilite, not rubbermaid  . Those breathe a little bit. Ive had my lateralis colony going for about 6 months now, and they breed like no tomorrow - I think I have around 200 adults now, and billions upon billions of babies. Keep them as close to 90F as you can, and keep their humidity as high as possible while not soaking them. Make sure to let their frass (poo) build up in the culture (about an inch worth), as its an important part of the diet for nymphs. I have better production wtih cat food (I mix it with naturose, multivitamins, flax seed, and wheat flour) and fresh veggies/fruits. Each female should prouce an egg case every 2 weeks, with 10-20 nymphs a case after about a month's time. Remember that they wont breed until 3-5 months, and until then all look like females. My leucs love em - now I just need to get my Blaptica dubias going, just started a culture today.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

*Lateralis breeding*

I feed these as a staple to my Panther Chams. A really good way to raise them is to get a 20L rubbermaid (for a small colony) or an 80L rubbermaid, take the top and cut a big hole in the middle and tape screen over it (the males can fly, believe it or don't), this lets the colony breathe enough that the eggcrates don't turn to mush. Then fill the bottom few inches with wet coco fiber (the roaches don't need much humidity but the eggcases will dry out and not hatch). I put some plastic mesh over that and then stack eggcrate on top of the mesh (the mesh keeps the cardboard eggcrate from directly contacting the wet coco peat and getting soaked). Just add water to the coco fiber as needed and I dump in cat food (my 3 or so #s of roaches eat about 1.5 cups of catfood a week). 

Well fed, new females can actually pump out an eggcase every other day (personal observation).


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

if anyone is interested i found a place that sells them for 1000 for 17.00 and 8 dollars shipping! any size from the looks at the order form. pm me if interested


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Anybody just put the roach eggs into the viv and let them hatch in there?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> Anybody just put the roach eggs into the viv and let them hatch in there?


read this thread



http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15424


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Lol yeah. Sorry zBrinks :lol:


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I see a nymph in the first video almost got away. No problems with that so far?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Dendrobait said:


> I see a nymph in the first video almost got away. No problems with that so far?


almost the male regina gobbled him up. i have noticed if one gets away he usually freezes and i kill it before it gets away. the fact that they cant climb smooth surfaces is awsome!!!! and may frogs love them! my pumilio even take them.


----------

